# Good morning, and hello



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Good morning everyone (well, those of you on the West Coast, anyway). I have been here for quite some time, but haven't participated in the discussions yet. I figured it's about time to introduce myself.

I have been haunting for a long time, but only in the past few years have graduated to pneumatics, the Prop-1, and the more complex side of haunting. I have just moved into a new house, and am already plotting my epic garage haunt for 2007. We'll see how that goes. I aspire to going pro one day, but until then I'll haunt my house and host Halloween parties.

If you want to see my haunt from last year, it's on YouTube:






So that's about the extent of my introduction. I look forward to taking an active role in the discussions here, and getting to know all you other Halloween nuts...it's always nice to be amongst one's own.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Liam!!! Welcome!!! Glad ya came outta the dark and decided to join us!! Jump in head first and get ta postin


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey LIam. I just checked out ur video...pretty cool. What did you use for ur fireplace flames? I liked the flickering effect. I hope you like it here, the people are great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Liam. Looks like you had fun '06. Looking forward to seeing the "epic garage haunt" in '07.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice video.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm happy to be here and appreciet the warm welcome.

Turtle2778, to answer your question... I used a cardboard box for my fireplace enclosure (cardboard fabrication was a good and cheap friend last year). I cut out the hole for the actual fireplace, and used the flap to cover a fog machine that was hidden underneath with a small muffin fan to blow the smoke up the chimney. The lighting was done with two small orange bulbs driven through a fluorescent starter flicker circuit. It was really basic, was actually an afterthought the day before Halloween, but was my favorite new prop of last year. Too bad cardboard fabbed props don't last very long.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Liam nice to see ya here.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hello welcome! thats a cool video....nice job with the moving props!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Liam, welcome to the darker side of haunting. I'm glad you came out of lurk mode to join in.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
We're almost nieghbors(well the 4 hour drive away kind)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hello and welcome!
your haunt looked great last year!
can't wait to see what you come up with for 07!
.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I should have become a full fledged member a long time ago...if only I had realized what a friendly place this is.  I am definitely looking forward to sharing ideas and making this year my best so far!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Liam. Always good to have a new brain to pick.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, cool vid.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Liked the video as well......

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Liam!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you thank you! It's so frightfully friendly around here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! A great looking haunt and a lurker, what more could anyone ask for?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Liam! And yes, it is nice to associate with others who share your obsession...uh, I mean interests!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope ya like your new home! :devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Liam
I hope you can get to make your fireplace more permanent (other than cardboard) soon ...great idea


----------

